# Fit Bike Co. BMX Bike AM 2008



## daskleinemann91 (11. Februar 2008)

Hi, hab das bike heute bei g&s drinne gesehen...was haltet ihr davin und kann mir eventuell einer nähere daten besorgen?
für alle die es nicht auf anhieb finden hier ein bild:


mfg daskleinemann91


----------



## t3rror!st (11. Februar 2008)

Klick Mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daskleinemann91 (11. Februar 2008)

oh thx...kann mir sonst noch wer was zu dem bike sagen , ob es fürn anfänger geeigent ist etc...? oder ob es sich nicht lohnt oder so?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (11. Februar 2008)

> 20" top tube


 ...hm
In Blau ganz nett. (bis auf den Sattel)


----------



## Trailboss (11. März 2008)

Hey allso wenn du schon bei GS bmx kuckst kuck dir mal das easten ace of space model 2008 allso für den preis gibs nix besseres die frage is was du ausgeben willst allso ich mache jetzt nägel mit köpfen und baue mir für 850 euro eins zusammen dann brauche ich die nächsten 3 bis 4 jahre kein neues ^^ wird um die 10 11 kilo wiegen muss man wissen was man will. Nur ich werde dieses jahr mehrere konteste mitfahren und mein jetztiges bmx is nen panzer von daher 


naja wenn de noch fragen hast kannst dir ja mal my icq nummer aufschreiben 

gruß Kevin


----------



## Aceface (11. März 2008)

Trailboss schrieb:


> baue mir für 850 euro eins zusammen dann brauche ich die nächsten 3 bis 4 jahre kein neues ^^ wird um die 10 11 kilo wiegen



Da bin ich mal gespannt ob du wirklich 3 - 4 Jahre nix an dem Rad verändern wirst....bei 850,00  Eigenaufbau biste aber auch ganz schön auf Sparkurs...was hast Du denn geplant?


----------



## l0st (11. März 2008)

10-11kilo bei 850...hmm?


----------



## gmozi (11. März 2008)

Und dann 3-4 Jahre nichts dran ändern .... Schon mal was von Verschleiß gehört?


----------



## Hertener (11. März 2008)

Habe ja vor einem halben Jahr mal ein bisschen was an meinem Panzer erneuert:
Rahmen, H-LR, Kurbel, KB - alles zum Sparkurs für 600 Euro. In den darauf folgenden Monaten kamen noch Sattel, Sattelstütze und Pedalen dazu.
Das Gewicht liegt z.Zt. bei 13,5 kg.
Geplant sind weiterhin:
Gabel, V-LR, Lenker, Pegs - voraussichtlich werden dafür so um die 400 Euro fällig. Damit wäre ich bei einem Gesamtwert von rund 1.000 Euro bei einem anvisiertem Gewicht von 12kg, welches ich aber wohl nicht ganz erreichen werde. Gewicht und Preis gehen für meine Verhältnisse vollkommen in Ordnung und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass die Kiste garantiert 3 Jahre rollen wird; wie zuvor schon der Panzer. Kaputt gehen kann natürlich immer mal was, aber ich glaube, dass ich für mich einen guten Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Preis gefunden habe.


----------



## nicusy (11. März 2008)

also ich hatte als anfangsrad ein wtp nova, des auch 300 eusen gekostet hat, die einzigen teile die man davon für ein besseres radl hätte verwenden können, sind gabel lenker vr und vorbau
ach ja und sattelklemme, des ist auch des einzige teil des noch von dem übrig is
also lieber nen hunnie oder 2 mehr, dann kommt man länger damit aus!


----------



## Bernie123456789 (11. März 2008)

eastern element -400â¬
gabe l-69â¬
lenker -69â¬
hinteres laufrad -210â¬
neue mÃ¤ntel -60â¬
neue griffe -10â¬
neue pedale -30â¬
sattel+stÃ¼tze neu - 55â¬
vorderes laufrad -135â¬
neues bremssystem -95â¬
_____________________
1133â¬ und ca. 10,5 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (12. März 2008)

ja so eigenaufbauten haben schon was, möchte gar nicht wissen was meins kostet.bin bestimmt bei ner 1800euro marke,ist aber halt dann des feinste vom feinen und so wie ich es haben will
-fit mike aitken serie2
-profile kurbel
-hr profile mini hub mit titan achse und titan driver,odyseey seven ka
-vr profile nabe,odyseey seven ka
-fit serie 2 vorbau
-t1 lenker
-wtb excalibur gabel
-fly bikes bremse
usw.


----------



## Son (12. März 2008)

kuhl


----------

